# newfound interest in freshwater aquariums..advice??



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm about to be a high school senior this year so here goes:

I'm just looking for some advice/tips/setups/etc...so far all I know is that If I get a tank, it will probably be 29 gallons...because that's all I can afford..(costs are probably going to come out of my savings about $5050...which is actually goin to be lowered to $4000, since I'm setting 1K away for a laptop for college, I probably won't use all of the 1k, but just in case)

I've been researching freshwater aquariums and the fish, so I'm not going to go buy everything the same day. However, I have an interest in keeping these fish in the tank...I can only buy my supplies from PETco and Petsmart, because there are no local fish breeders/dealers near us...so my options are limited...a little. 

12 White Clouds
2 Dwarf Gourami (1 male, 1 female)
5 Gold Barbs 
5 Cherry Barbs

I wanted to add 2 yoyo loaches...but It doesn't seem like the store supplies them, so those are out..are there any other fish that are nice to replace the yoyos?..or should I just stay with what I have so far...

What are your recommendations for the fish (numbers, species)...I really would love to hear them!! ..please don't get mad! I'm still researching and learning...I know I have to cycle the tank before the fish go in..

Also...what would be a good filter for a 29 gallon tank?...I can't seem to find a nice one..and do all filters require replacement cartridges that need to be purchased constantly...or are there some filters where you buy them, and a cartridge, and all you have to clean is the filter, because I can't keep spending money on cartridges..I'll go broke!

While skimming the Petsmart site, I came across a 29 gallon start kit by Top Fin for $130...
Top Fin® 29 Gallon Starter Kit - Aquariums - Fish - PetSmart 

but it seems that I would probably have to end up buying a new filter/heater since the qualtiy isn't the best..would I be better off buying the 29 gal/ + hood from Top Fin for $95 instead and buying everything else separately?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The cheapest filter to run is an Aquaclear, because the sponges inside never have to be changed. If I were in the US, I would consider buying the tank and hood where I lived, but then going online to the remarkable aquarium supply stores you have such easy access to. I think it would be against the rules to name them, but google will show them quickly, and the savings can be amazing. 
I'm a great believer in loyalty to a local pet store, but once you are stuck with only corporate chains, go for the deals!


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

they seem like nice filters...but if I bought one, would I ever have to change the sponge, carbon or other inserts?...because it seems as though I might have to..according to this. Aquarium Filters: Hagen AquaClear Power Filters

but then again it seems that no matter what, I'm probably going to have to buy cartridges, however the ones for aquaclear don't seem tha t expensive..


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Change sponge only when it falls apart. Clean it, properly, about once a month. I use bio ceramic rings as well. That's all the filter media I used in my 29 for 5 years.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have ten year old AQ sponges going strong, and the other media is useless. It exists to keep sales going. AquaClears are one of those products no one wants to invent. You buy it, and you run it til it fails with only the tiny electricity cost. You need no inserts.
From the company point of view, they try to sell inserts because that's where the money is, but they aren't needed.
They have begun using cheaper parts, so I doubt we'll see any filters running for 19 years non-stop like my first one, but they still should be good for 5-10 years with the weaker ceramic parts. They are still a great deal.

The competition tries hard to avoid Hagen's mistake of putting out a quality product that doesn't need constant purchases to keep going, but every other hang on the back power filter I've found can also be easily modified to become a solid bacterial filter. In essence, you can turn them into AquaClears, with sponge filtration rather than all the inserts. Since they aren't designed for that, they don't quite work as well. But they work, cheaply.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

If I were you I would go to Kensfish.com and buy some nice cheap sponge filters which is what most if not all pro breeders use. These are kept inside the tank and you just rinse them out every two weeks. No inserts which is why you won't find them at Petsmart or most local fish stores. All you really need are the sponge filters, reliable air pumps and regular water changes. BTW, I had about 20 tanks when I was a HS senior and then, suddenly, I was on my way out of state to college. Now that I am retired I am back in the hobby full force and buying tanks on Craigslist. Having a great time!


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

ok thanks!! how about my fish choices? are they good, too many? should i replace some with others??


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

White clouds are sub tropical and won't do well with those other tropical fish. White clouds should be in the 62 - 72 degree fahrenheit range (right around a goldfish range) whereas the other fish you listed are best in 72 - 78 (and that 72 should really be a 74 because 72 is the absolute minimum). You could get away with the 2 gouramis, but I would still advise only going with one. If it was two males I would say a definite no, but you could get away with it since the second is a female. The other fish look good. If you like minnows I would suggest Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Zebra Danio Minnow or Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Celestial Pearl Danio as they are super active like the white clouds and are also a tropical fish species so they will do well with tropical temperatures.


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

bummppp


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

I don't want to scare you away from getting dwarf gouramis but I do know that they are prone to getting a pretty common "dwarf gourami disease". That scared me away from them and I got a honey gourami which I believe aren't affected by it? I'm not really sure but I really do love my honey gourami and don't regret buying him! He has such a great character and is much smarter than my guppies... But that's just my two cents on your gourami situation. On whether or not to get one or two, I think you can get away with two. Have fun!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

our dwarfs died after living in fear for a few weeks.....they had nothing to fear so i still dont get why they hid all the time!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Many of the dwarf gouramis being sold suffer from a virus tends to take them down. They are one of the most messed about fish in the hobby - intensely hydridized, selected and hormonally treated. The natural dwarf gouramis have almost vanished from the trade, to be replaced by much larger, more aggresssive and more colourful creatures. You used to get the occasional aggressive Colisa lalia dwarf gourami, and (Colisa chuna) honey gouramis were sweethearts (and half the size of the man made hybrids). Now it is normal to have super aggressive dwarfs.
It's one of the rare cases where any book written ten years ago is outdated, because the fish now sold were not sold then - previous to the hormone treatments and engineering for flashier colours, they were very nice peaceful fish - moderately tough too. Now, if you get a healthy one, you are lucky.

Either way, they need warmth. The other choices could thrive with white clouds, crossing over in the low seventies. But the dwarfs, whichever genetic concoction they are, all need low eighties.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would get your college then do the aquarium.

But if I absolutely must must have an aquarium I would try a eco jar (1-2g jar) using the link in my signature.

my .02


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

how about blue gouramis?...I was looking at those a bit as well..

Yea I'm still thinking about waiting until college/after college to get one...lol


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

...bumpp??


----------

